
Booksellers Protest Amazon Site’s Move to Drop Stores from Certain Countries - petethomas
https://www.nytimes.com/2018/11/04/technology/abebooks-amazon-protest-booksellers.html
======
vanilla-almond
It's worrying how much influence Amazon exerts over book selling online. In
the UK, Amazon have pretty much conquered online book sales. For antiquarian
book sales, I can't think of anyone else as alternative online rival to
AbeBooks (eBay?)

If you're buying books through Amazon, consider purchasing from Amazon
sellers. If you're in the UK, try Wordery. (They are based in the UK but offer
free worldwide delivery - much like The Book Depository before them which is
now owned by Amazon.)

